# Wading The Lowcountry



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

I am exploring new spots to fish from shore in the Beaufort area and they are marshland and invariably I am wading on old oyster beds with sharp shells, and primordial mud and ooze which is very slick, soft and deep. The more treacherous the footing the better the fishing.

I am new to this and can't seem to find suitable footwear. I have tried flip flops, wading booties meant for the beach and rubber galoshes. Nothing worked. I have some nice Simms wading boots I use with chest waders for freshwater fishing but I don't see why they would work better. I guess I could buy hip boots but like the galoshes I think they would not fit tightly enough to pull my foot out of the muck when I sink too deep.

Anybody have footwear they use for this stuff that works?


----------



## Surfside Nick (Aug 20, 2014)

Orvis Andros Flats Hiker. About 8" high and good traction soles that are stiff enough for the sharp stuff. I primarily wet wade - no waders(during warm weather) both fresh and salt and can say over the 4 plus seasons I've had them that they provide good protection and are comfortable. They are not cheap though, if I remember they were $125-$150 range, but if I lost them I'd buy a new pair tomorrow. Still in good shape and all I do is rinse them with fresh water at the end of the day.


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Nick, I can't keep tearing up my feet like I have been. I'll check them out.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I wear Speedo Men's Seaside Lace 4.0 Water Shoe when on my Hobie. They work well when I want/need to get out and walk a oyster bed or bottom. Not so good in the slime but they dry quick and are comfy. Cheaper option to try but I love my Orvis stuff. I have a pair of Ostrich hide hunting boots that are just amazing. I have had them for pushing 20 years (since my feet stopped growing) and they are like bedroom slippers you can hunt in. Try LL Bean also. I have no direct recommendations but next to Orvis they have so great gear at lower prices.


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you Spydermn , looks like lots of choices.


----------

